# BT startet freiwillige Internet-Vollüberwachung



## Newsfeed (30 September 2008)

Die British Telecom nimmt einen neuen Anlauf, um das umstrittene Konzept personalisierter Internet-Werbung der Firma Phorm in ihr Netz zu integrieren. Allerdings heißt Phorm bei BT jetzt nicht mehr Phorm, sondern viel unverfänglicher "Webwise".

Weiterlesen...


----------

